
Ask HN: Examples of unreliable software you are forced to use - vdfs
This is the reverse of this Ask HN thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11995816
======
viraptor
Any corporate VPN. Hipchat. Outlook. Windows. Any printer software which
contains anything apart from basic driver itself. Firmware update tools.
System update tools.

That's just from today and I haven't even had lunch yet...

------
adomanico
Xcode. A ton of great features but hopelessly unreliable and un-stable.

Here is to hoping that Xcode 8 breaks the cycle.

------
baptistem
Skype for business. Because I need a VM to have it running on linux. The
quality is even worst than the skype for individuals. The web client is
useless (no video, no audio. based on User-Agent) Their is no fallback on
phone. The android client won't connect you if you didn't give your phone
number. By default you can't see your full company directory in your contact

You can apply most of this to office365. Excluding that the web clients are
not that bad (if you forget about live edit, and phone client) Outlook too.
filtering your mail without telling you. Creating folder without your
agreement

